# Inexpensive Magazine Subs



## Fern Modena (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't been able to find any interesting free magazine subscriptions lately.  But I did just find a place that allowed me to renew several of my magazines for $5. a year.  Its Cheapest Mags Online.  They do new *and* renewals for much cheaper than the magazines themselves (how, I don't know).  I just got a year of OK for $5.  That's 10 cents an issue!  For the same price I was able to get Las Vegas Life and Country Weekly.  They also have many regional magazines, including Caribbean Travel and Life.

Fern


----------



## riverside (Feb 26, 2006)

O.K.  I'm confused.  When I clicked on the link I only saw links to advertisers.  No magazines.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## judyjht (Feb 26, 2006)

When I click on the like - this is where I go!!  Help???

www.cheapmagsonline.com

This page is parked free, courtesy of GoDaddy.com
	Go to the GoDaddy.com home page!

Sponsored Links
Boston Area Custom Wheels
All Top Brands and Sizes. Hottest Styles and Designs.
www.directtire.com

Wheels And Rims
Compare Prices & Save on Wheels, Brakes, Car Stereo Systems & More!
shopping.msn.com

Magazine Subscription
1500 titles, Big savings on package deals. Excellent customer service
www.magheaven.com

Discount Mustang Wheels
Free Shipping - 1-2 Day Delivery We are local - Philadelphia, PA
Mustangtuning.com/Philadelphia.html

Hummer H2 Accessories
Custom H2 billet parts made in USA wheels, tires, electronics, H2 kits
www.HummerFreak.com

Compare 24 Stores
Get 6 issues of Information Systems Security Magazine for $95!
MagazinePriceSearch.com


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 26, 2006)

I goofed.  Its http://cheapestmagsonline.com .  I got it wrong the first time...duh.  Not enough coffee I guess.


----------



## Diane (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, Fern.  I just got 3 years of Architectural Digest for $14.  Don't know how they can even mail it for that.

Diane


----------



## CSB (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! This is really tempting but I always order Family Fun from my son's school as a fundraiser.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 26, 2006)

I have gotten incredible prices for magazine subscriptions from ebay.


----------



## fuffy (Feb 26, 2006)

4 years ESPN the magazine $15 what a bargain


----------



## bailey (Feb 27, 2006)

*magazines*

Thanks Fern.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, Fern. DH doesn't like all my magazines and catalogs taking over the house, though..........


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 27, 2006)

I frequently take magazines to the doctor's office and leave them there.  Usually I have better magazines than they do, and its a good use of them.  

If you're still working, bring them there and leave them in the break room, or arrange a "magazine exchange" among your coworkers.

Fern



			
				Jestjoan said:
			
		

> Thanks, Fern. DH doesn't like all my magazines and catalogs taking over the house, though..........


----------



## judyjht (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Fern:

DH ordered Field & Stream and Outdoor Life
I ordered, OK, Women's Day, Budget Living and Coastal Living.  

Great Deal - Thank you!!


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 27, 2006)

The reason the magazines are so cheap:

1) much of the cost is paid for by advertisers, and 
2) you are going to get an avalanche of junk mail, even if you check the "opt out". Once they get your name and address, they'll sell and trade it anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 27, 2006)

And you know this how?  

I've not paid "retail" subscription cost for any magazines since I've retired, and I don't notice an undue amount of junk mail from the magazine sellers.  Unless they are related to the people who want me to lengthen my p*nis or buy some pills 

Fern



			
				Gadabout said:
			
		

> The reason the magazines are so cheap:
> 
> 1) much of the cost is paid for by advertisers, and
> 2) you are going to get an avalanche of junk mail, even if you check the "opt out". Once they get your name and address, they'll sell and trade it anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## dennisokey (Feb 28, 2006)

*discount magazines*

A few more magazine labels at http://discountmagazines.com/v2/mag_cat_a_l_1.php for a extra dollar ($5.95). Great tip on the $5.00 site! I have used them for several years with good results.


----------



## Present (Mar 1, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> I have gotten incredible prices for magazine subscriptions from ebay.


 
So did I!  Unfortunately I never got the magazines from the 2 different sellers!


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 1, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> And you know this how?
> 
> I've not paid "retail" subscription cost for any magazines since I've retired, and I don't notice an undue amount of junk mail from the magazine sellers.  Unless they are related to the people who want me to lengthen my p*nis or buy some pills
> 
> Fern



Well, if you want to be sneaky about it, use a nickname when you order, and see how quickly that new name shows up on a mailing list. Same thing happens when your name or street address is misspelled. Also, the type of mail you get will clue you in as to where they got your info.

If you are very, very careful about opting out of mailing lists at the time of subscription (and the business you're dealing with is honorable), you will avoid most of the extra junk mail, but there is always some extra, and your tolerance level for junk mail might be higher than mine (one piece is one too many for me). I get very little, but I keep on top of it (I have a little rubber stamp saying "remove from your mailing list and save trees"--and I use it   . It's no accident that a lot of PBS stations are offering you free subscriptions to magazines for your donations--your name and address are worth money every time they're resold.

As to how magazines are paid for--it is mostly through advertising revenues, just like your local newspaper, unless they are one of those quirky things like Bottom Line, or Cook's Illustrated, or Taste of Home (and even those, with their product "reviews" or other name-dropping may in some cases get revenue that way through referral fees (look in any magazine and the same product will have different combinations of letters and/or numbers in a name or address in order to track which ad pulls better).


----------



## mapper (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow Fern!

Thank you for sharing that link!

Diana


----------



## nursetanya1973 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Fern, 
I just spent $65, but got 10 subcriptions, 3 of them for 2 years.  I was just looking to renew my Smithsonian earlier today.  It wasn't $5, but it was a very good price.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 29, 2006)

I am ashamed to admit that I ordered the Star Magazine from that website. I usually like to browse through at the check-out counter. For less than a quarter per issue, I caved in.  

Thanks, Fern!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 29, 2006)

I can understand that!  I love the prices on this website, and I've been reading the Star, too.  I read it at home in the closet   Beats getting caught by a friend reading it at the supermarket.  Seriously, when I was working, I'd bring them into work, and all the guys would pass them around and read 'em too.

Fern


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 29, 2006)

I too get the Star; thanks Fern!!
I always wonder what my mailman thinks of me, though!


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 30, 2006)

Great deal.  Thanks Fern.

Anne


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks to you too Fern - some amazing deals here. Love the $5 ones, you certainly can't beat those! Rolling Stone at $5/yr, plus get 4 more yrs for $11 --I know a few people who will love this.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is another site for discount mags.  Has price comparison so you can choose cheapest site:  www.magazinepricesearch.com/


----------



## hvsteve1 (May 1, 2006)

I guess I'm just lucky. I have a bank of airline miles from years ago, before I started to do most of my travel on the likes of Jetblue and Spirit. These miles are a drag on the airlines' balance sheets (they are a liability) so, at least once a year I get a mailing from one of them offering to use miles to subscribe to any number of magazines. As I don't have enough miles to get any real value if I fly, this is how I use them and usually have five or six mags a month coming into the house at no cost.:whoopie:


----------



## LisaH (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone received the magazine(s) they ordered? How long did it take to get your first issue?  I ordered on April 29 and I am still waiting.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 27, 2006)

Lisa, you are way impatient.  Most of the magazines come with disclaimers that say "allow 10-14 weeks for first issue." You've not been waiting a month yet.  I find its usually about eight weeks or so for new magazines...

Fern


----------



## marion10 (May 27, 2006)

I just got my first issue of Psychology Today.


----------



## marion10 (May 27, 2006)

For excess magazines, check with your local VA hospital- ours will take them as a donation- must be within 3 months if a weekly, up to a year of a monthly.


----------



## Jestjoan (May 27, 2006)

THANKS, Fern, just ordered 4 years of Reader's Digest for DH for $16. The renewal notice from R.D. was $28.98 for 1 year.


----------



## judyjht (May 27, 2006)

Lisa - it takes way more than a month - the time you have been waiting.  I would say 8 weeks is the norm.


----------



## LisaH (May 27, 2006)

Thanks! I went back to search for the order reply. It actually had a disclaimer that I just forgot about it.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, it's been over three months since I ordered my magazine, still not quite reaching the 120 days (!) deadline but their website is no longer working. Has anyone received their subscriptions yet?

Also, my email has been returned because the "address was undeliverable".


----------



## Glynda (Aug 5, 2006)

I ordered from Cheapest and Net Magazines May 31 and still have not received my orders.  I cannot get the contact@cheapestmagsonline.com. site to come up.  I'm beginning to wonder... if something is too good to be true...


----------



## bailey (Aug 5, 2006)

*cheap magazines*

I'm still waiting for 2 of the 5 magazines I ordered from them back in March.  They do not respond to emails and the phone number is bogus....it took about 8 weeks to get the 3 magazines.  Not sure what to do about the others...I used paypal, so therefore they won't do anything about items over 30 days....since the magazine ad states that it will take at least 60 days, they will not do anything, but did advise me not to use paypal for anything that I will not receive prior to 60 days.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 5, 2006)

*I was beginning to think 'SCAM' also*

I had ordered magazines from two sites in early May.  The magazines from the first site (netmagazines.com) are beginning to be received by my giftees within the timeframe advertised by the seller.  

However my order to cheapestmagsonline has not begun to ship and I too cannot link to the website.  In earlier correspondence and eBay records, it appears that Shaun M Bonk with the email address of shaun@shaunbonk.com is the name of a contact at cheapestmagsonline.  I have attempted to contact him and if he does not respond,  I'll try and get to him via my credit card and PayPal.  I know PayPal has a 30 day window, but then they should not be accepting money for a business that does not deliver within the window. 

Please let me know what you all find out.  I just hate to think we've been scammed,  hope there is some other reason for the website unavailability... Noelle :annoyed:


----------



## king1 (Aug 6, 2006)

"If it sounds too good to be true,....."  I should have repeated that before I paid $55 for subscriptions back in April.
Now my emails to info@cheapestmagsonline.com just bounce, so let this be a lesson to me.  
PayPal will probably not be any help, but does anyone know where this outfit is based?  For my own satisfaction, I'd like to report them to somebody.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 6, 2006)

I feel so bad about this.  I've ordered magazines from him and gotten them in the past.  I don't know what happened...I don't have any other contact information either.

Fern


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 6, 2006)

When I emailed with him about a renewal, I got email from Shaun@shaunbonk.com too.

I have no idea if we have gotten Reader's Digest renewed through his company or not. I'll be checking the label on the next issue.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2006)

king1 said:
			
		

> PayPal will probably not be any help



I've already discovered that PayPal won't help as it has been over 30 days since the order was placed.  Bummer!  At least I've lost only $5.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 6, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> I feel so bad about this.  I've ordered magazines from him and gotten them in the past.  I don't know what happened...I don't have any other contact information either.
> 
> Fern



Fern,
It's not your fault that this guy turned out to be a crook. We appreciate the many posts you put on this board. They helped many of us save a lot of money. I am only out $12.50 so it's not a bid deal. However, I wonder if there is anything we can do to get this guy punished for what he did. I contacted Paypal and they won't even open a case for me since this has pasted 45 days window. Wonder if there is anyone else that we can contact...


----------



## JimJ (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is an address from one of my e-mail confirmations from April 28, 2006:

Cheapest Mags Online
2815 W Ford Ave #1057
Las Vegas, NV 89123


----------



## king1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone had any kind of response from Cheapest Mags or Shaun Bonk?  I'm preparing a complaint to  the Nevada Attorney General and don't want to send it if the company is still in business, but just out of touch temporarily.
It will be a waste of copier paper, but if they scammed us, they shouldn't get off scott free.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks, King1. Sounds like a great idea.

Fern, don't feel bad, it's nothing you could possibly forsee.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 7, 2006)

*no response from Shaun Bonk*

Hi King1,
On August 5, I wrote to both the 'contact' at cheapestmagsonline.com and to Shaun Bonk and have not received any kind of reply.  I had 3 subscriptions with a total value of around $60.  Let me know how I can help - was wondering if the local Las Vegas police would be willing to check out the address or know something about Shaun and his magazine business?


Fern,  Don't you feel bad - things just happen sometimes!  ... Noelle


----------



## Moosie (Aug 7, 2006)

Check out these names - none matched the one above - but maybe one of the telephone #'s willl looked familiar.

White page reverse address look up.

Hopes this helps - also hope I did the link thing correctly.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 7, 2006)

I googled Shaun Bonk and this interesting item came up:

http://www.ebayersthatsuck.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3817&sid=4c3741cf173e13dc2fb1b4c21e9dd117

Scroll down to the bottom couple of posts.  Seems like Shaun has been a busy boy.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 7, 2006)

Gadabout said:
			
		

> The reason the magazines are so cheap:
> 
> 1) much of the cost is paid for by advertisers, and
> 2) you are going to get an avalanche of junk mail, even if you check the "opt out". Once they get your name and address, they'll sell and trade it anywhere and everywhere.



The above is definitely true.  In addition, the magazines want as many "subscribers" as possible (even free ones!) because that way they can boast large subscription bases. With a large subscription base, they can charge more for advertising.  So, it is in their best interest to give the magazines away, if that means more advertising revenue. 

The same theory goes for newspapers. Have you ever noticed that the papers will offer special deals over and over again, just to get you to subscribe?


----------



## bailey (Aug 8, 2006)

The customer service number is a Bay Area number in California:
415-504-3842 not a Vegas area code.  Hopefully something can be done about this scammer.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 8, 2006)

*DO NOT contact, Let the authorities do it*

DELETED, I'll email the people who have contacted authorities.

King1, I emailed info to you for the Nevada AG.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 9, 2006)

bailey said:
			
		

> The customer service number is a Bay Area number in California:
> 415-504-3842 not a Vegas area code.  Hopefully something can be done about this scammer.



I called  that #. It says that the message box is full. Umm, I wonder why...


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 9, 2006)

King1 told me about a form on the Nevada AG's website.

http://ag.state.nv.us/menu/action_bttn/bcp/filing_complaint.htm


----------



## bailey (Aug 11, 2006)

Found out today that one of the magazines I ordered in March had stopped publication back in December 2005.


----------



## BeckyG (Aug 11, 2006)

Check out the website now -- there's a message there on how to contact them to get the order processed or to receive a refund.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. Very interesting development.........Why don't they post more info at the site?


----------



## fuffy (Aug 12, 2006)

Fern, It is not your fault. You were sharing information you found on the web with your fellow tuggers. I have personally benefited from many similar posts from good o tuggers like yourself. It looked good to me, If I was concerned about the risk involved I probably would of ordered 1 magazine for 1 year for the grand total of 5 dollars.I am receiving both of my mags that I ordered from this site. The ending dates on the labels appear to be correct also. I guess I was fortunate to get my order processed before things went wrong over there. Hope they get every thing straight for the rest of you guys and the "previous owner" of this site gets whatever punishment he deserves.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 19, 2006)

I sent an email to the "new site" owner. I've heard nothing. Did anyone get a phone number for the new owner or any other info at all?


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 22, 2006)

After sending another message to the new owner, I got an email today. It didn't contain much info. I was able to forward my correspondence with Shaun Bonk about the Reader's Digest renewal but haven't found the method of payment, yet. There was a receipt ID number, however.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 22, 2006)

Jestjoan said:
			
		

> After sending another message to the new owner, I got an email today/


What email address do you have for the new owner?


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 22, 2006)

And I was hoping to find a cheap price for Playboy!  

Brian​


_Cheapest Mags Online is under new development.  Unfortunately the previous owner had a batch of orders sent back. If you placed an Order between April - May and have not received your magazines, please contact us at magazines@cheapestmagsonline.com. We will make sure your order is processed or will give you a refund. We would like you to know that the new ownership will give you great service with a toll free number and a guarantee in writing to make sure your orders will be processed. _​


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 23, 2006)

Brian posted the info from the site in the previous post....They haven't responded. I'm wondering if it is really someone new or just our friend Shaun. I did let them know I had downloaded the form from the Nevada Atty General's site.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 23, 2006)

It could indeed be our friend Shaun.  Or just about anybody else.  The domain is now registered through a Domain Registration Proxy, with their name and address showing.  So you have no idea *who* you are dealing with.

I'd rather be out $5., $10., or even $50. rather then turn over my payment information to somebody anonymous so they could "refund it." Buyer beware.

The Whois contact info shows thus:  
Registrant:
Domains by Proxy, Inc.

   DomainsByProxy.com
   15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
   Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
   United States

   Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
   Domain Name: CHEAPESTMAGSONLINE.COM
      Created on: 11-Aug-05
      Expires on: 11-Aug-08
      Last Updated on: 06-Mar-06

   Administrative Contact:
      Private, Registration  CHEAPESTMAGSONLINE.COM@domainsbyproxy.com
Domains by Proxy, Inc.
      DomainsByProxy.com
      15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
      Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
      United States
      (480) 624-2599

   Technical Contact:
      Private, Registration  CHEAPESTMAGSONLINE.COM@domainsbyproxy.com
Domains by Proxy, Inc.
      DomainsByProxy.com
      15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
      Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
      United States
      (480) 624-2599

   Domain servers in listed order:
      NS1.WEST-DATACENTER.NET
      NS2.WEST-DATACENTER.NET


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks, Fern, I'll put that info in the mail with the other stuff for the Nevada AG's office.

There is also other address info from the ebayerswhosuck.com website.

I just hope young Shauan gets his just rewards.........


----------



## Karen G (Aug 24, 2006)

I sent a copy of my payment info for the subscription I ordered in April.
I just got an email response saying that I should have received my subscription by now. They offered either a refund or a three-year subscription, so I chose the latter.  I'll post if it actually happens.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 24, 2006)

*Silly me...*

....sent the wrong receipt but I did get a response saying it wasn't their receipt.  So I've sent the right one and it remains to be seen what they do.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 24, 2006)

I too was contacted by the 'new owners' . I sent them a copy of my receipt and was asked if I wanted a refund issued. I said that I'd prefer to get the magazines quickly, but if that was not possible, I'd certainly take the refund.

That was 2 weeks ago and I haven't yet heard back from the owner.  Odd how they didn't admit to any knowledge of Shaun Bonk's dealings, but did say he had worked there. 

We'll see. In the meantime I'll be sending in one of those Nevada Complaint Forms.   Thanks all for being so open and sharing this info.... Noelle


----------



## Glynda (Aug 25, 2006)

*Still no response...*

...from sending the correct receipt.


----------



## nursetanya1973 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was just looking at my reciept myself.  Wondering about it. I sent an email to the "new owner".  Let's se if I hear back.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 25, 2006)

I never got contacted by the "new owners" but found out about it on TUG and went to the web site. I don't think that web site is the least bit trustworthy....sometimes they answer and sometimes they don't. I don't intend to mess with them. Let the Nevada AG.

I went to the site and it has a "coming soon" page now with no info. Our friend Shaun is a web designer.........


----------



## LisaH (Sep 1, 2006)

I received an email today saying that the refund will be issued tomorrow. It also said that they issue refunds every Friday. Will let you know...


----------



## Glynda (Sep 1, 2006)

*Refund*

I received an email yesterday that they would be mailing me a refund check.


----------



## bailey (Sep 20, 2006)

Did you ever receive your refund from this "new" company.  Does anyone have the email address or phone number?  My daughter ordered and has never received any of the magazines.  I'm still waiting for one of mine...luckily I got the other 4 finally.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2006)

I have not received a refund from them!


----------



## king1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Shaun has emailed me(because of my correspondence with the Nevada AG, I'm sure) and promised prompt dispatch of a money order for my balance.  The check's in the mail......


----------



## Glynda (Sep 20, 2006)

*My refund*

My refund has not been in the mail as promised!


----------



## bailey (Sep 20, 2006)

I still didn't find out what email address or phone # to contact them.  The AG office number may be of value also, since Shaun's word seems to be worthless.   Thanks.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw this thread about a month ago and ordered a bunch of magazines. The weird thing was, the link only went to a cover page but nothing else. Then the next day, it went to www.halfpricedmags.com, which I thought was odd also, but it was a site that I had purchased from in the past. So I ordered a lot of fun things.

So do I have anything to worry about from this site, or just the other one?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 21, 2006)

bailey said:
			
		

> The AG office number may be of value also, since Shaun's word seems to be worthless.



I just got a personal phone call from Shaun! He said he was calling me because he'd gotten my complaint from the AG's office.  I'm very happy to see that the Nevada AG's office is doing something for consumers.

Shaun says he'll be getting my subscription straightened out with the new owners. He said when someone bought out his company a big batch or orders did not get processed.  I'll post if and when the subscription actually starts.


----------



## king1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Shaun has emailed me twice to tell me that he is refunding my money, with no mention of making good on the magazines.  At this point, I'd be glad for either one, but am not holding my breath!  I'm still corresponding with the Nevada AG, and will not give them an OK on Shaun until my account is cleared up.


----------



## bailey (Sep 22, 2006)

Karen,
do you have the address or phone number of the AG's office?  I would like to file a complaint also.  Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's the website for the Nevada AG that was posted earlier in this thread:
http://ag.state.nv.us/menu/action_bttn/bcp/filing_complaint.htm  It is where I filed my complaint.

I had a couple more contacts from Shaun.  First he said he was rushing through a new subscription for me.  Then he asked if I'd retract my complaint with the AG.  I said I'd be happy to when the magazine started arriving. He came back with something to the effect that legal actions would be filed sooner than that.

He said he'd refund my money since the subscription couldn't possibly start in time.  Fine, I said. After I've cashed his check, I'd retract my complaint. He says he is sending me a money order and he'd send a tracking number for it.  Neither has been received.

If anyone else hasn't filed their complaint with the AG, I think it would be a great idea to go ahead and do so.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 27, 2006)

My $6 refund arrived today via Fedex.  It was a Money Tree money order which I took right to the bank and cashed.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 27, 2006)

I also got my refubd of $13.


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 28, 2006)

I was very slow in getting my info in the mail to the Nevada AG. I kinda was giving Shaun a chance to do the right thing. I just didn't want to mess around with the "new site" after a few emails back and forth.

It is interesting that Shaun or someone said do what you have to do when I said I was contacting the AG. I am on DH's laptop and can't get to that email if I still have it. I think it's great that dear Shaun is caught. Thanks everyone. 

I'll let you know how my case evolves.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 17, 2006)

I finally got a letter from the Nevada AG's office. They said the were sending it to another department. Did you have the same experience? I cannot find the letter, I hope DH has it somewhere.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 17, 2006)

I think that's what my letter said, too.  I don't know what I did with that letter, but evidently it got to the right person.  I recently got another email from Shaun asking me to retract my complaint and giving me a complaint number. He said he was still being contacted by the AG's office about the complaint.

I asked him for the email address to send my retraction and never got an answer. Finally, I faxed a letter to the AG's fax number stating that he had finally sent a refund.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 17, 2006)

We were out of town when the letter came from the AG's office and we had a pile of mail when we got home. I have not heard from the other office or Shaun. I think I sent 6 attachments with my complaint including the "Ebayers that Suck" one. 

I guess we are fortunate that Shaun didn't use our credit card numbers.......I am glad the officials were able to find him.

Gee, the "new site" is still coming soon!


----------



## Glynda (Oct 18, 2006)

*Still*

..no refund as promised for me.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 18, 2006)

I found the letter from the AG's office and it said they were forwarding the documents to the Consumer Affairs Division. I guess I need to send them an email.

I wonder if dear Shaun can do any time........


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 12, 2006)

I just called the Nevada Consumer Affairs Division. I spoke to a woman named Jody who said they sent the business a letter and are waiting for a response! They should send out a second letter soon. She said it depends on the investigator on what happens after that. She mentioned that it takes 60 to 90 days usually.

So, after the first of the year, I'd suggest everyone who was taken by Shaun to phone (702) 486-7355 and check on the status of the case. Maybe we can get something going..........


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 12, 2006)

Email is ncad@fyiconsumer.org if you don't want to spend money to call.

They seem to need a little pressure put on them to persue this case.........like Shaun is going to reply to a letter or two. Give me a break.


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 12, 2006)

I notice the "new" site is still coming soon!


----------



## Born2Travel (Dec 13, 2006)

*???*

The link seems to work for some but not for others... all I get is a CMO screen that says coming soon


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 14, 2006)

CMO graphic is on the site. I don't think anyone is seeing anything else now.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 28, 2006)

*Trouble with my subscriptions...*



deniselew said:


> I saw this thread about a month ago and ordered a bunch of magazines. The weird thing was, the link only went to a cover page but nothing else. Then the next day, it went to www.halfpricedmags.com, which I thought was odd also, but it was a site that I had purchased from in the past. So I ordered a lot of fun things.
> 
> So do I have anything to worry about from this site, or just the other one?



So I ordered a bunch of magazines from this www.halfpricedmags.com in August, and another one in October. None of the magazines have been received yet.  I went to the website to inquire about status at the end of November, but I still have not heard a thing.  I ordered about $50 worth of magazines. I have no idea how to contact these folks other than through their website. I ordered from this site in 2005 with no trouble. Any ideas?


----------



## Denise L (Jan 3, 2007)

Denise L said:


> So I ordered a bunch of magazines from this www.halfpricedmags.com in August, and another one in October. None of the magazines have been received yet.  I went to the website to inquire about status at the end of November, but I still have not heard a thing.  I ordered about $50 worth of magazines. I have no idea how to contact these folks other than through their website. I ordered from this site in 2005 with no trouble. Any ideas?



Just updating. I googled this company and found out that everyone is complaining about them. I contacted my credit card companies and they are disputing the charges for me. This is the last time I try and order "cheap" magazines!


----------

